

Getting the details right in an interactive line graph - raviparikh
http://blog.heapanalytics.com/line-graph-redesign/

======
1wheel
Mike Bostock just posted some examples on more accurate line graph mouseovers:

[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/8027835](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/8027835)

Generally I like google finance's approach of showing mouse over data. Static
legend, with everything displayed in one row so it doesn't take up too much
horizontal space.

[https://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXDJX%3A.DJI&ei=DfOxUpCA...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=INDEXDJX%3A.DJI&ei=DfOxUpCAGsrn0QHp7gE)

------
kyberias
I think the graph is way too busy with the interactive elements and
animations. Get rid of the legend box hopping over the data I want to see. In
fact, the whole interactivity is pretty useless: the user does not really
interact with anything, you're just hovering stuff over the graph. Just
utterly pointless.

~~~
dannygarcia
"Utterly pointless" is a bit harsh. Interactivity in a line graph is useful
because it helps the user understand the value of any chosen point.

But I do agree that one way to improve this is to make the key static, moved
off to the side so that it does not obfuscate the graph.

------
Anand00
I'd suggest not moving the legend box (2nd chart) but simply updating it with
mouse movements. This will reduce distraction & also provide necessary
information. The points on the graph are valuable to see values at a
particular space in the graph.

